# For those of you who like Star Trek....



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Okay, it's not exactly a story hour, but I think it's close enough.

http://forum.trek-rpg.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3257

Tell me what you think. Don't spare me.


----------

